# Memorial Day Weekend Menus?



## Central PA Cowboy (May 21, 2020)

What’s everyone cooking up this weekend? Here’s my menu:

Saturday - buffalo chicken pizza and maybe throw something on the smoker

Sunday -whole roasted chicken, taters, stuffing balls, and a veggie

Monday - hot dogs on the grill, probably baked beans, and a dip


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 21, 2020)

A breakfast fattie, some ABTs  and 4 racks of St Louis ribs...all on Sunday


----------



## zwiller (May 21, 2020)

I find that if I post it never happens.    Definitely gonna try though.


----------



## GATOR240 (May 21, 2020)

I have a pork butt thawing as we speak. not sure what else I'll throw on.


----------



## dirtbikeriderx (May 21, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I find that if I post it never happens.    Definitely gonna try though.



So I NOT the only one!


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 21, 2020)

Picking up the fresh cuts from a whole hog tomorrow...what to smoke, what to smoke?
Ribs would be an easy choice, ribs are always great. I'm getting a fresh ham though and I've never cooked a green ham before...If we get together with family I might have to just try it and see.  Not sure I'm willing to share ribs with the family in question, they are a weird lot with strange tastes, they don't seem to see the difference between Crock-Pot ribs with Hunts BBQ sauce on them and perfectly smoked dry rubs and homemade finishing sauce.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 21, 2020)

Disco's Honey Mustard chicken wings on the Weber using the Vortex one day. Making a batch of buns today so maybe burgers another. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (May 21, 2020)

Brisket burnt ends. Baby backs. And heavy drinking. Will pour one out for my fallen brothers and sisters


----------



## alstep24 (May 21, 2020)

Hey everyone! New to this forum. Had a question for all you experienced smokers out there. We have a fairly cheap Char-Broil electric smoker that we have to run an extension cord into our house to use. The extension cord gets pretty hot towards the end plugged into the house outlet. What extension cord should I get? Any advice would be so helpful as we hope to do a lot of smoking this weekend!!!


----------



## Smkryng (May 21, 2020)

alstep24 said:


> Hey everyone! New to this forum. Had a question for all you experienced smokers out there. We have a fairly cheap Char-Broil electric smoker that we have to run an extension cord into our house to use. The extension cord gets pretty hot towards the end plugged into the house outlet. What extension cord should I get? Any advice would be so helpful as we hope to do a lot of smoking this weekend!!!


I believe the cord I got for my electric smoker is 12 gauge. Also get the shortest cord possible to get where you’re going.  The longer the cord the hotter it’ll get.


----------



## Sowsage (May 21, 2020)

Not sure what days are what yet but for sure doing ribs and wings at some point. Im sure many other items as well!


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2020)

I have a prime brisket point thawing that I'll hang in my drum.  And I might do a pizza on my large Big Green Egg.


----------



## phatbac (May 21, 2020)

on my new Lang smoker/gill i think i will do about 3 racks of candy apple red bbq baby backs and a lemon pepper chicken smoked...some fish, pork chops, and hamburgers grilled.

Try to take all the pics i can of my cook and make a thread or two!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2020)

Beef was what was on the shelves around here ,,, so 
Beef .


----------



## Inscrutable (May 21, 2020)

Not completely set, but ribs and salmon calling me. Just got an UltraQ to try out on the BGE, but thinking a more forgiving cut like a butt or chicken on first trial run.  Also corn on sale and thinking of a low country boil. 
And if that’s not enough competition, FINALLY getting our boat back from new bottom paint, and SUPPOSED to stop raining by Sunday and be beautiful, so that might torpedo all my smoking plans.
So who the heck knows ...


----------



## jcam222 (May 21, 2020)

I’m thinking of using my Kamado this weekend for a couple beer can chickens. May also do a Crawfish Etoufee and Keto white cheddar rice.


----------



## Blues1 (May 21, 2020)

Wings on Saturday, Short ribs, green beans and potatoes on Sunday.


----------



## smokngun (May 21, 2020)

Had my heart set on brisket and ribs. I have some spares and baby back pork ribs, so today I went to Sam's Club to get a brisket. Walking up to the display case I noticed they had several to choose from and that's when I noticed the price. I was there about 2 1/2 weeks ago and passed because the smallest one was 19lbs but were priced at $3.48lb today the price has doubled to $6.98lb. So ribs it is.


----------



## forktender (May 21, 2020)

That's an insane price even if it was prime, Costco sells prime around here for $3.45 P.P.
You have to jump on them when you see them though because once they are gone they might not get them back for a week or more, same goes for the pork bellies and butts. But all in all our meat situation is much better than it was two weeks ago.


----------



## sandyut (May 22, 2020)

not in any order:

Lollipop legs
Brisket
pork loin
I have a four day due to reduced hours.  Day 4 is TBD.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 22, 2020)

phatbac said:


> on my new Lang smoker/gill i think i will do about 3 racks of candy apple red bbq baby backs and a lemon pepper chicken smoked...some fish, pork chops, and hamburgers grilled.
> 
> Try to take all the pics i can of my cook and make a thread or two!
> 
> ...



Can I ask what candy apple red is? Kind of sounds good.


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 22, 2020)

I've read mixed reviews on fresh ham and whether it's too lean to cook to 200 and pull for pulled pork sandwiches.  Has anyone done it and confirm it's not too dry?  My thought was a 4-6 hour smoke to get a bit of bark and smoke flavor, and then finish in the oven or on the grill at 325 or so to keep it from running for ridiculously long on the smoker.  If it has to be a slicing roast, I can probably get it to 160 in a reasonable time, I'm thinking...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Can I ask what candy apple red is? Kind of sounds good.




You aren't old enough to know that color.
It was most popular on Hot Rods back in the 50s & 60s. (See Pic below)
Bear


----------



## sandyut (May 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> You aren't old enough to know that color.


BAHAHAH  I know that color well...guess i am old too.  glad for it and to have lived in a more simple time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2020)

SmokinGumby said:


> I've read mixed reviews on fresh ham and whether it's too lean to cook to 200 and pull for pulled pork sandwiches.  Has anyone done it and confirm it's not too dry?  My thought was a 4-6 hour smoke to get a bit of bark and smoke flavor, and then finish in the oven or on the grill at 325 or so to keep it from running for ridiculously long on the smoker.  If it has to be a slicing roast, I can probably get it to 160 in a reasonable time, I'm thinking...



Similar to a Pork Butt, but not quite as good. IMHO
Mine go to about 205° for pulling.
But if you want it tender & able to slice, I would go to the 190° to 195° range.

Bear


----------



## phatbac (May 22, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Can I ask what candy apple red is? Kind of sounds good.


it is a sauce i make leaves my ribs candy apple red color (see my avatar) and take kinda candy applish in flavor
i have updated it recently i am going to post at the bottom -- it is design not to burn to a dark color under lower temps so if you keep it 250-275 you should get a nice red color on your ribs...







Candy Apple Red Sauce
1/4 stick margarine or butter(butter prefered)
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
1/4 cup of apple juice
3/4 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt 
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
3 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot. 
bring to low boil and simmer for 20 minutes. let sit in fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika.


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## D.W. (May 22, 2020)

going to brothers house for house warming saturday - im bringing the bourbon and sparkling, chicken thighs and tri-tip sunday, golf monday morning so hot dogs that night.


----------



## normanaj (May 22, 2020)

Nothing to crazy this year.Usually we'd be at a friends house that we've been going to for the past 16yrs but alas that ain't happening this year.

A rack of ribs for the wife and I tomorrow.Race night I'm thinking a flank steak maybe.I'm hoping to bang some bluefish this weekend...they should be here by now.


----------



## lancep (May 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Brisket burnt ends. Baby backs. And heavy drinking. Will pour one out for my fallen brothers and sisters


You know I always think about pouring one out but I think they would be pissed at me for wasting beer.


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2020)

Tonight it's Reuben sammies and onion rings. Not getting home until 7PM. So easy meal tonight.
Tomorrow still not 100% sure yet. Leaning towards a shrimp dish. Or a chuck tender in the smoker.
Monday it'll be surf and turf. Rib Eyes. And Goody Girl taters.


----------



## tanglefoot (May 23, 2020)

Was hoping to do a nice butt or chuckie, but it looks like rain here on and off all weekend. Since the only smokers I now have are electrical appliances, and I don't have a covered outdoor spot, I'm sticking to short smokes. I'm thinking pork loin and meatloaf. Sure do miss my old stick burner sometimes!!


----------



## m10man (May 23, 2020)

I've got a couple of whole chickens in brine solution and a rack of ribs thawing. Monday is supposed to be raining so planning to cook tomorrow. Also gonna do pork shots, ABT's & eggs. Gonna be a busy day.  Be safe.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 23, 2020)

Today smoking a butt, already 16.5 hours in and just hit 190', wrapped and waiting 203'. plus a rack of Spare Ribs.  Tomorrow Chicken kabobs on the grill.  Monday Italian Hot Dogs. I too was hoping to do a Brisket, but pricing is ridiculous.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 23, 2020)

Also doing Discos Honey Mustard Chicken Wings Monday, can't wait to try those!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 23, 2020)

Yesterday was some delicious Chile Lime Chicken on the grill.
Tonight is a Sweet Italian sausage red sauce over bow tie pasta.
Tomorrow is my Hawaiian Pork slow cooked in banana leaves.
Monday is hamburgers and Italian sausage on the grill.


----------



## chopsaw (May 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Beef was what was on the shelves around here ,,, so
> Beef .


My son scored some whole roaster chickens , so Pop's brined whole chicken for Sunday . 
Then Petite tender for Monday .


----------



## normanaj (May 23, 2020)

Incredibly crappy weather today so ribs are moving to Monday.


----------



## forktender (May 24, 2020)

Tri tip French dips.
Smoked turkey breast  open face Thanksgiving sandwiches with cranberry, stuffing/ dressing and gravy.
St Louis ribs. Dutches Baked beans or corn on the cob and rainbow macaroni salad  and sliced watermelon or Strawberry short cakes and gallons of sweet tea. Its gonna be hot here the next few days they are calling for 100* plus..............yuck!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2020)

Not sure in what order but I have 2 whole turkey breast, Some turkey burgers and I have a pork loin in pops brine to do for bacon.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Bear and Cowboy they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2020)

Yup, it will be lightly marinated shrimp with Honey Sriracha with a couple sirloin steaks. And a hot  potato salad for tonight


----------



## negolien (May 25, 2020)

Strapping on the point blank for the normal nightly shift but have a rib eye marinating for tomorrow morning.. Nights on holidays like this make me reflect alot. Nothing like silence and boredom to make you reflect on how lucky we are to be breathing


----------



## zwiller (May 26, 2020)

So happy I didn't post...  Got ALL I wanted in.  Shrimp tacos Sat, smoked BB but ran burgers and dogs for dinner Sun (first time Everglades on the burgers and WINNER), seared and sauced the ribs for dinner Monday.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for the like MJBO5615 it is appreciated. 

Warren


----------

